# Revolution - may have spoilers?



## Arshes Nei (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok since there was talk about this show from the Breaking Bad thread.

I tried to give this show a chance. It had elements I like survival, post apocalyptic world. It had a good mystery that wasn't about a Zombie out break or nukes for a change. 

I couldn't enjoy this show. The elements and settings were there, but NBC is more Disney than ABC which is only a small part of the problem. However it makes things like sword fighting look stupid. Everyone is swinging a blade like a damn swashbuckler - not people really trying to survive so you can get the clanging sound effect. Don't forget the lack of actually looking like you got cut by a sword. Yep, those kinds of sword fights. :/


The actors: It seems a major part of this show is somehow a White guy is the God Damned Batman and trained a bunch of Jason Todds out into the world, who is also related to the most idiotic father and son and...oh yeah the daughter. NBC wants to take whatever was pop culture successful and throw it together. We got a bit of Hunger games with women who in a post apocalyptic world have wonderful hairstyles. Seriously what the shit? Even though someone is mowing the lawns in Walking Dead land, at least the people look like they've been out  trying to survive, not another Hollywood Hairstyle.

http://cockeyedcaravan.blogspot.com/2013/09/whats-matter-with-hollywood-hair-edition.html

Seriously, which group of people look like they're out trying to survive?







http://www.aceshowbiz.com/images/ne...ad-among-tv-winners-at-2013-saturn-awards.jpg

Then NBC picked up on the everyone needs to be a douchebag because that's the new "character development" Save for maybe 1 or 2 characters it was hard to feel for the Daughter, you can't help but think the Dad and Son are idiots and worse Uncle Batman. You're supposed to like these characters because they're better than the bad guys.

If that weren't enough it's that hamfisted "lesson of the day" You know these shows - how the main character is different and doesn't do things a certain way to another character that's usually a secondary character. That person is "naive" compared to the seasoned individual but is the tie to humanity/morals. It's not that having morals in shows are bad, but stop making it so damn obvious or use this tired trope that the kids are wiser than the adults. 

Why this show had 2 seasons surprises me - but it was probably cheaper than Tera Nova - which had similar elements I'm moaning about but at least it had fucking dinosaurs and that buff dude from Avatar. 

I know NBC did a lot of changes towards the end of the 1st season but seems like they're throwing spaghetti to see what sticks.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 30, 2013)

*shrugs* I like it. I don't need everything to be super realistic. XD It is just something to watch while I draw.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 30, 2013)

The show isn't bad.  Some of the characters I really had a hard time liking.  Take the mother for example.  She knew how to turn the power back on for years, but she didn't say anything because the little machines that's in everyone's body was keeping her son alive.  As soon as he gets killed, now she wants the power on and damn anyone that gets in her way.  Even though turning it back on could mean the death of millions, she didn't care.  She gets people killed and when she finally turns the power on, some guy from the government launches a bunch of nukes before shooting himself.  Now I'm suppose to feel bad for her because she had a nervous breakdown about all of this.  Sorry, she's still an unlikable character.  Even her own daughter didn't want to be around her.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2013)

Zenia said:


> *shrugs* I like it. I don't need everything to be super realistic. XD It is just something to watch while I draw.



Walking Dead isn't super realistic, but it's better than this show.

I'd rather see another season of Tera Nova, even Grimm is better than Revolution.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Walking Dead isn't super realistic, but it's better than this show.
> 
> I'd rather see another season of Tera Nova, even Grimm is better than Revolution.


Not disagreeing with anything in this post.  Revolution is still an okay way to kill an hour. :O


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 1, 2013)

Hehe Give Sleepy Hollow a shot.  It's not that bad, so far.  I hope they throw in some good twists along the way.


----------



## Wither (Oct 1, 2013)

You forgot to add in the fact that insane black dude kidnaps someone in like every fucking episode because the good guys are all fucking retarded. 

It's like the writers had literally no idea how to advance a plot with out ransoms and deals. 

It did have a nice quote "I used to work for some company named Google. I doubt you know what that is." the guy said it pretty convincingly as well. 

Might I add that the reason for the power outage is fucking retarded. The fact that sometimes ammo was an issue and other times it seemed like they had an unlimited amount was painful to me. The ending sucked balls. The most retarded part was probably the reason that Google guy left his wife for. That just hurt my sanity. 

Sorry for not knowing any of their names. None of the characters were memorable save for the badass evil black guy with the militia.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2013)

You'd like him even more in Breaking Bad. I was lukewarm to the show until he showed up and made things really interesting. If you want "strangeness" he was also the Genie in Once Upon  a time.


----------



## Wither (Oct 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You'd like him even more in Breaking Bad. I was lukewarm to the show until he showed up and made things really interesting. If you want "strangeness" he was also the Genie in Once Upon  a time.


I do like him in BB! 
Though I've never even peeked at Once Upon a Time. 

But on the topic of Revolution; I'd give it a meh. Wouldn't recommend it to people but it wasn't horrid either.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2013)

It's not the worst show out there, but I can't see it lasting long specially since other shows that went off the air in a shorter timeframe had higher ratings and reviews. Least with some of the complaints I mentioned (silly swordfights) Legend of the Seeker (which wasn't like the books) was more entertaining and had more charismatic characters. 

I should mention I don't watch OTA or haven't watched TV over the air in years. I just watch what I find on Netflix, or when shows offer their programs online.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Legend of the Seeker (which wasn't like the books)


omg That is one of my biggest peeves. I mean, I know that adapting something from a story into another media (video/comic/etc) can be difficult (I am adapting a story to comic right now) but when it isn't even like the source material? GRRR. 

I couldn't watch LotS for that reason. The book was awesome though. 

Same reason I can't watch Vampire Diaries, Secret Circle (did that one even last?) or the movie Blood & Chocolate. They keep some of the same characters, but like NOTHING is the same as the books. T____T


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 2, 2013)

True Blood went way off course and Jurassic Park wasn't exactly like the book either but still enjoyable.

Just found Legend of the Seeker as fun fantasy though the dominatrix group got a bit too much attention imo. Knowing that the books are an entirely different entity I just let it be.

As for Revolution though my main problem with this show is that it could be so much better the elements are there, but it's like a show of White people making stupid decisions and miraculously surviving and just hoping the token black guy sticks around


----------

